# Wanting brushless and Lipo for My slash.



## Agfracing (Mar 29, 2012)

I know there are tons of topics on this forum about this. But i haven't found an answer yet. Im looking to get a brushless motor and lipoly batts for my traxxas slash 2wd. Ive been looking on hobbypartz.com and one other site. Im looking for cheap but decent stuff as i just spent all my money on my car.
Also, are there any lipoly batteries out there that are cheap and i wont have to change the connectors on. or is there an adapter i can plug into my car then plug the battery into.

So in short.
1. Any good lipos/brushless motors on hobbypartz.com
2. Battery connectors/adapter?


----------



## kistner (Apr 27, 2008)

Hobbypartz and hobbyking have the inexpensive lipo batts and chargers, but they will need your connector of choice. if you are going to spend time in this hobby you want to learn how to solder. Some hobby shops will change the connectors for you.

Noticed some inexpensive esc @ http://www.brushlesshobbies.com/80A...-Sensored-with-USB-FlashProgrammer_p_112.html looks like rebadged hobbywing


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

kistner said:


> Hobbypartz and hobbyking have the inexpensive lipo batts and chargers, but they will need your connector of choice. if you are going to spend time in this hobby you want to learn how to solder. Some hobby shops will change the connectors for you.
> 
> Noticed some inexpensive esc @ http://www.brushlesshobbies.com/80A...-Sensored-with-USB-FlashProgrammer_p_112.html looks like rebadged hobbywing


stan, the owner of brushlesshobbies, buys the components from china and builds the esc's here in the states. he picks and chooses his own components. i have one of their 120amp esc's and it is amazing. there are a handful of racers from hillsdale rc running them and have had no issues. just my .02. they are looking at motors right now also. so hopefully soon, he will have a motor/ esc combo. feel free to email stan. he's a great guy to deal with.


----------

